# If You Had a Superpower, What Would it Be?



## curtis (Oct 4, 2015)

If I had a superpower, it would be superhuman strength. I would then kick the shit out of the Incredible Hulk. :shock:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2015)

Invisibility, super healing, or healing other people...


----------



## Allysan (Oct 4, 2015)

This is tough. There are so many to choose from! I think I would choose invisibility. Think of all the things you could get away with!


----------



## belthagor (Oct 4, 2015)

Super stamina.

(the older members know what for)


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 4, 2015)

Ice powers. 

Completely dominant over cold temperatures... And immune to the ravages of time.

Able to survive space travel. Nuff said. 

Oh, and I have a long list of people whose who-hoos I would freeze.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2015)

Um, people are already able to survive the space travel... not long travels, but still


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2015)

Absorption of other superpowers, always. It's the only way. Rogue is the best X-Man, IMO. I'd have that, but without the terrible health implications.

The flaw in that is relying on others to have superpowers... Hmm. If I were a god amongst men, I'd pick time-travel and be a sort of arbiter of justice through the ages.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 4, 2015)

Schrody said:


> Um, people are already able to survive the space travel... not long travels, but still



...Which means... they.. aren't... able... to... survive... because... they die... 

-Rubs forehead- 

Also, obviously, mental superpowers.

Reading minds. Projecting images. Running psionic 'programs' including self-created illusions, projected characters with an A.I. of sorts run from your own brain. Psionic powers encompass almost every other power. 

You could alter your own body at the cellular level, heal faster, make others heal faster, ignite or freeze anything... Because your mind could bend anything it wants at the smallest level, limited only by your focus and experience.


----------



## Winston (Oct 4, 2015)

Super-slowness.  I am Sloth Man.  I deliver justice to evil-doers.  Eventually.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 4, 2015)

I would be able to create an interference field that blocks any cellphone signal within 300 yards of my vehicle.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 4, 2015)

to be able to read lips and understand body language.  I could hear what people say when they are to far away by just watching them, and know what they really mean even when the words don't match their intent when they stand right next to me.... Oh wait a minute I already can do that... hearing loss, sometimes a real blessing


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 4, 2015)

The ability to read people's minds.

Like, how cool would that be!? = D


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 4, 2015)

The ability to make traffic wardens disappear into the ether - just by willing it.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 4, 2015)

Time travel, or at least slowing my time down. That way I could get all of my stuff done.


----------



## Darkkin (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a superpower: I'm a Heat Vampire with Corpse Hands.  I kid you not, when fully powered, one touch will leave you cold to the bone for a week.  I will be warm for about five minutes and then I go back to sucking heat...I wear hand warmers even in July...:topsy_turvy:


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd be a Harry Potter style witch.  Flick a damn wand and my house is clean?  Hell yes!  Plus, a quill that writes in my voice for me?  Yes!


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 4, 2015)

My super power would be the Zack Morris Time-out.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Oct 4, 2015)

If I had a super power I'd like the power to defy the laws of physics. Think about it. there's no limits to what I could do.

or power of flight without body modifications (wings)


----------



## dither (Oct 5, 2015)

To go back in time, experience history in the making. I wonder about our social history so much. Not sure that i could cope with the awfulness of it all though.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> ...Which means... they.. aren't... able... to... survive... because... they die...



You gotta die at some point, mister 



danielstj said:


> The ability to read people's minds.
> 
> Like, how cool would that be!? = D



Chaotic and maddening.


----------



## Khalid M (Oct 7, 2015)

I'd choose the ability to fly. There are other superpowers with much more potential and fun (time stop, possessing people) but flying would be my choice for the incredible sense of freedom and exploration it would provide. Also aerial views would be breathtaking and would put things into a fascinating perspective. And seeing the mindblown faces of people who'd catch a glimpse of me flying would be exilerating.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 7, 2015)

Conjuration. My expertise in elder scrolls knows no bounds.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 8, 2015)

I'd like to freeze time... 

I would rearrange shit like crazy and watch the confusion when I unfroze it...


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2015)

speak to animals


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Oct 16, 2015)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Absorption of other superpowers, always. It's the only way. Rogue is the best X-Man, IMO. I'd have that, but without the terrible health implications.
> 
> The flaw in that is relying on others to have superpowers... Hmm. If I were a god amongst men, I'd pick time-travel and be a sort of arbiter of justice through the ages.



I'll have that as well and to heal super fast, like Wolverine.


----------



## RikWriter (Oct 17, 2015)

I'd want Professor Xavier's mental powers from the X Men, without the baldness and leg paralysis.


----------



## curtis (Nov 5, 2015)

​Possession. The ability to take control and inhabit the body of an individual. The uses for this type of superpower are endless.


----------



## Stormcat (Nov 5, 2015)

Telekinesis. It would make it a whole lot easier to get stuff done!


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Nov 5, 2015)

Have my drawings come to life.  If I need money, I'll just draw money, if I need food I'll draw food. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go draw a dragon....


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Nov 5, 2015)

Psionic projection. 

A literal physical representation of mental energy. 

Similar to Green Lantern: Project anything that you can imagine. Except, no color restrictions.

You could even project a person. Fictional or otherwise. 

All my characters would become real.

I could project my own clothes... airship... swords... guns... 

-Drools all over himself-


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 5, 2015)

Other people have said as much, but I would like to read people's minds.

I think it would be a blessing and a curse. But further, to be able to read their minds but also speak to people in their heads. I always want to know what people are thinking, how they view the world. I would be cool to actually see what they see through their own eyes as well. Professor X much? Minus controlling someone.


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 5, 2015)

There are some people’s minds you don't want to read...

I already have a super power... I can cure my own hiccoughs. :lol:


----------



## Shi (Nov 7, 2015)

The ability to watch history as it unfolds, and be at all the important points.

I don't care whether I need to be immortal to do it, I just want to witness history, it's past, present and future.


----------



## dale (Nov 7, 2015)

danielstj said:


> The ability to read people's minds.
> 
> Like, how cool would that be!? = D



i don't know if i'd really want that one. that one could be more of a curse than a blessing. just knowing
how my own mind works, would i really wanna know what others were thinking? might be like sticking your hand in a jar of snakes.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 7, 2015)

i'll go with transduction and transmutation,
and better grammar skills.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Nov 8, 2015)

To see into the future without limits.


----------



## synpre (Nov 8, 2015)

Cooking and cleaning.....
Those are superpowers, right?


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Nov 8, 2015)

Or perhaps be charming.


----------



## denmark423 (Nov 10, 2015)

I'd love to be like wolverine or something like to be undying.


----------



## curtis (Dec 1, 2015)

I think that invulnerability would be incredible.  It is the ability to be immune to physical and mental trauma. Would you keep this power for yourself in order to conquer the world or would you give this ability to everyone so as to eradicate the world of war?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 1, 2015)

Shapeshifting. 

Not just living things. I want to be able to shift and change into any form of matter, and still be able to move. 

So many possibilities within that one power. 

To not be restricted by your genes. To take any form you wish. 

One could become a savior. 

Or a monster. 

I think I would be the latter.


----------



## 20oz (Dec 2, 2015)

To never sleep. That would give me a lot more time to do things.


----------



## PaperbackWriter (Dec 2, 2015)

Definitely invisibility. Unfortunately it would probably lead to me horribly violating people's privacy. I have a natural curiosity about human behavior and would most likely wind up using it to see into the lives of others and how they behave when they think no one is watching...


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 3, 2015)

I would heal our whole world and bring peace to it, at last.


----------

